# lap tubal/salpinjectomy/excision of cyst



## astough (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello! I need a little help.....patient had an ectopic pregnancy on left, requested sterilization and had a hydatid cyst of morgagni. Dr. did a laparoscopic left partial salpinjectomy, right tubal fulguration and excision of hydatid cyst of morgagni. Could someone please help me with procedure codes???


----------



## preserene (Jul 25, 2012)

58662 for the right side,  58700 for the left side with modifier 51.
58662 takes care of laparoscopic surgical fulguration and also excision of the cyst(CYSTECTOMY) of the *cyst "hydatid of margani*" - also called as Vesicular appendix which is embedded in the  the Broad ligament structure, broad ligament being a part of pelvic peritoneum. So it is a lesion of the peritonel surface -, *it is not a lesion of the ovary*. Embryonicaaly hydatid of margani is a part of Epoopheron (embryonic remnants of the mesonephric duct )The epoophoron (parovarium, also called the organ of Rosenmuller, the female epididymis,* lies in the broad ligament between the ovary and the tube*. It consists of numerous divergent tubules beginning close to the anterior margin of the ovary and extending toward the uterine tube, where they join a large longitudinal tube. The epoophoron is formed by part of the Wolffian body of the embryo


----------

